# baby blue tongue feeding help!



## ChloeR (Dec 15, 2010)

hello everyone on the lizard threds..
my kids got a baby blue tongue for christmas which is fantastic as they will leave my snake alone...
however i have been searching the web today and failed to find anything for them to eat.. all it has been saying if vegies...
Is there any they can't have or i shouldnt be feeding a baby?
what about protein???
thank you


----------



## sahatiel (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait, so you bought them a lizard *before* finding out what they eat?

Keeping Blue Tongue Lizards by Grant Turner is a little paperback book I picked up when I decided I wanted a bluey. I strongly suggest you invest in this. It'sonly about $15, but it has a lot on information in it.

It has a list of what you can feed blue tongues. Here is a sample of what it says:

Protein Foods (making up no more than 1/3 of the meal): Tinned dog food, lean red meat/mince, snails crickets
Fruits: Apples, banana, pears, raisins
Vegetables: peas, beans, carrot, tomato, dandelions
Grains: Bran, oats, various seed kernels.

Keep in mind this is only a selection of what it says - I'm not about to make any copyright infringements!

To my knowledge, babies can be fed the same as adults - just less of it.


----------



## ChloeR (Dec 15, 2010)

lol just to let u know my parents brought it b4 i had a chance to look it up as we have just moved.. so big comfusion...
thanks so much...
so i can feed him/her lean fresh meat?? how oftern??
and is it vegies every day??? thanks


----------



## sahatiel (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, sorry - I thought you'd bought it for them!

From my research, I'd say feed every day with the meal being 1/3 proteins and 2/3rds vegies/fruits/grains. Or 100% fruit/veg/grains with a bit of meat every other day. Though as I'm yet to get my bluey, I could be wrong. I've just been preparing for 3 months, lol. But everything I've read seems to agree with this, so that's what I'm going to go for. ^^

Good luck with your baby bluey!


----------



## ChloeR (Dec 15, 2010)

and good luck with ur too thanks so much very appreciated......


----------

